# anyone elses union bindings smell like cancer?



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

*ohhh the chinese*

not to belittle cancer at all, but the contacts i just got in smell like some sort of strong ass chemicals. ive had burtons that had a faint plasticy smell to them, but these are ridiculous. my forces from this year don't smell, and my contacts from last season did not, but holy hell my 2010 contacts do. they were in my closet, and my mom was in the basement and yelled to up ask if i was cleaning the shower or something, and it makes me a bit light headed.

anyone elses contacts smell like this? or should i be contacting union.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you serious?

Who the shit cares what they smell like as long as they perform haha

In all seriousness though if they use glue in the footbed or something it could be that...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

uhh because they are smelling up my entire fucking house while in my closet. its winter and the windows are now open to get this out. and im lightheaded. if im lightheaded in my car and crash the shit out of if before i get to the mountain, then what the fuck does it matter how good they perform.

and no im not driving with the windows down.

edit:
chemical smells usually arent good for you...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Put them in a bag haha

I dunno man I've never heard of bindings having a strong smell like your describing...

My Unions don't have an odor at all

Can you pin point what part of the binding has the smell? Has to be something plastic and theres not a shit load of that on the contacts


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

thats what im saying, ive had contacts, forces, datas...no smell at all.

the smell is so strong i cant pinpoint it. i get 5 feet from my board and its overpowering


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's weird man..... I would be careful with that. Maybe a glue hasn't set up and could cause a fracture in "something"?

Or give them a tomato juice bath ( =


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

They might be Chinese. :laugh:

Are you sure it's the binding and not something else in the closet that spilled on it?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I was thinking the Chinese thing. They smelled as soon as I opened the box, so no drip


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Probably the same thing they put in their baby food.

So in other words, you're gonna die - either from binding failure or kidney failure. :laugh:


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> They might be Chinese. :laugh:


What a dumbass comment.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Haven't had that problem with my force sls or my mcs. I would keep them in a well ventilated area.....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

LTManiac said:


> What a dumbass comment.


You're right, China's known for their quality workmanship, safety of their products, and ethical business practices. You'd never find a hazardous compound in any of their fine products. I shouldn't give anyone the wrong idea. Thanks for setting the record straight with your dumbass comment about my dumbass comment. :thumbsup:


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> You're right, China's known for their quality workmanship, safety of their products, and ethical business practices.


It sounded like you were implying that the bindings smelled because they were Chinese - as if all things Chinese smelled. (Which is a big stereotype, at least here in the States). 

From the context of your post it could have been taken either way.

Anyway.. maybe Febreeze will help the problem? :-/


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would just return that shit. Sounds like it could be something nasty. Nothing should smell like that.

Call Union, return.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> They might be Chinese. :laugh:
> 
> Are you sure it's the binding and not something else in the closet that spilled on it?


im not chinese but damn thats some dirty low life red neck comment. i knew you got issue but damn


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> im not chinese but damn thats some dirty low life red neck comment. i knew you got issue but damn


He's not talking about Chinese people smelling, he's talking about how their quality control in factories sometimes suck...

Like those little incidences where lead got into everything...


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> He's not talking about Chinese people smelling, he's talking about how their quality control in factories sometimes suck...
> 
> Like those little incidences where lead got into everything...


Yeah, I thought that too. Poor choice of words on his part. I do agree though, China makes some shady products. When I went to China I bought a watch over in Guangzhou and when I went to wash my hands, the watch stopped working altogether. :laugh:


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> He's not talking about Chinese people smelling, he's talking about how their quality control in factories sometimes suck...
> 
> Like those little incidences where lead got into everything...



the way he goes about things i don't think so but w/e. he knew what he was saying, lol.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I mean its not like almost all bindings are made in china or anthing...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

LTManiac said:


> It sounded like you were implying that the bindings smelled because they were Chinese - as if all things Chinese smelled. (Which is a big stereotype, at least here in the States).
> 
> From the context of your post it could have been taken either way.


Take it whatever way you want. Like I give a fuck about your approval. :dunno:


SnowBrdScotty said:


> im not chinese but damn thats some dirty low life red neck comment. i knew you got issue but damn


That's rich coming from you with some of your posts. :laugh:


LTManiac said:


> Yeah, I thought that too. Poor choice of words on his part. I do agree though, China makes some shady products. When I went to China I bought a watch over in Guangzhou and when I went to wash my hands, the watch stopped working altogether. :laugh:


What a dumbass comment to say that Chinese water stops watches. I guess I'll have to get worked up over it now and post my disapproval, because it's the internet.... so these things matter.


SnowBrdScotty said:


> the way he goes about things i don't think so but w/e. he knew what he was saying, lol.


And you're some sort of shining intellectual beacon in a sea of cultural insensitivity? :laugh:


redlude97 said:


> I mean its not like almost all bindings are made in china or anthing...


No shit? Really?

Christ, now quit jacking the guy's thread over a tongue-in-cheek comment.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

hahaha i <3 this thread


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Take it whatever way you want. Like I give a fuck about your approval. :dunno:


Seems like a pretty arrogant attitude to me. You don't give a fuck if you unintentionally/intentionally implied all Chinese people smell? Seems pretty ignorant to me.



MunkySpunk said:


> That's rich coming from you with some of your posts. :laugh:What a dumbass comment to say that Chinese water stops watches. I guess I'll have to get worked up over it now and post my disapproval, because it's the internet....


Actually, Chinese water _is_ probably bad enough to stop watches. No joke. Foreigners aren't advised to drink unfiltered water in China due to contamination. Boiled tea is fine :thumbsup:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

whoever thought he was implying chinese people smell is a fucking idiot. you know you were just trying to start trouble because your an internet tough guy.

the smell went away. it was the glue that holds the eva down on the disc cover. anyone want to buy them? they are basically new, i wont be riding anything that does not offer some sort of cant beds, my knees are shot and i need it.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> whoever thought he was implying chinese people smell is a fucking idiot. you know you were just trying to start trouble because your an internet tough guy.


No, like I said.. in context it could have been taken either way. Which is fine, it was just a poor choice of wording on his part.



rgrwilco said:


> the smell went away. it was the glue that holds the eva down on the disc cover. anyone want to buy them? they are basically new, i wont be riding anything that does not offer some sort of cant beds, my knees are shot and i need it.


Ah, that's good. I just bought some Union forces, hopefully they don't develop the same kind of funk.. I'll just keep my set-up in my garage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bah I've worked in warehouses where that smell was 1003848r855747383858fxk3438e times worse. Take the bindings off throw them in a bag with some baking soda leave them in the garage or other area that it's not going to matter. Or better yet just don't buy inferior bindings that smell.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Or better yet just don't buy inferior bindings that smell.


This......


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

LTManiac youre retarded. you are extremely oversensitive about a remark that looked like to me was totally innocent, and looked to me like it was a joke anyway. the first time i read it i didnt think he was implying that chinese people smell at all. stop being a baby.

rgwilco, how much you want for the contacts shipped and what color? are they still brand new or have you ridden them? you can pm me a response to these questions if you prefer.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

LTManiac said:


> Seems like a pretty arrogant attitude to me. You don't give a fuck if you unintentionally/intentionally implied all Chinese people smell? Seems pretty ignorant to me.


What part of "Like I give a fuck about your approval." confuses you? I don't give a fuck if YOU, yes YOU personally (I'm pointing my virtual finger at YOU, you = second person singular form of 'I'), approve of me or my post that wasn't even directed at you.

I'm noticing a trend here. Have any of your teachers ever suggested a remedial reading class or maybe the use of a helmet when going about everyday activities? Has anyone ever sarcastically referred to you as a windtalker?


rgrwilco said:


> the smell went away. it was the glue that holds the eva down on the disc cover. anyone want to buy them? they are basically new, i wont be riding anything that does not offer some sort of cant beds, my knees are shot and i need it.


Glad the smell issue was settled. It was probably a toluene-based glue if it was holding two hunks of plastic together. Did it smell like model glue?

Looks like they can't ship these puppies out of the factory soon enough. :dunno:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

there was a chinese girl in front of me in class today. i know she was chinese because she told the class when we had to go around and say something about ourselves first day.

well she smelled like shit.


----------

